

Ask HN: The Female Founders video is now private. Is there another link? - mansigandhi


======
psykovsky
[http://ycuniverse.com/female-founders-conference-re-cap-
vide...](http://ycuniverse.com/female-founders-conference-re-cap-video)

At the bottom of the page. I clicked play and it worked, despite telling me
the channel was private on Livestream's site.

~~~
mansigandhi
Awesome! Thank soo much :)

